# New Member: WW2 Aviation Artist



## ColesAircraft (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello all!

I just joined last night, but only now managed to add 18 examples of my artwork in the Picture Album section. I'm new to the aviation art scene, though I've been a professional architectural renderer/artist for many years. I only started marketing my aircraft art at Christmas last year, though some of my work goes back to the 90s.

I'd love to know what folks think, and hear suggestions.

Thanks!

- Ron Cole

index


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome Ron - very nice work!

I reengaged the link to your site.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard, from Pensacola. Cool artwork. Why so many Japanese A/C?


----------



## ColesAircraft (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks!

I've been interested in the Japanese military since I was a kid. I became a pilot at 17, so - putting the two together led to the combination. Since high school I've been in touch with, and interviewing, Japanese WW2 veterans. I was always amazed by their stories of selfless bravery, and as an American have always been of the opinion that Western culture has never given the Japanese a fair hearing. The Pacific War was very racialized, unlike the War in Europe which was among white Christian powers.

Some time ago I foresaw the immanent passing-on of veterans from the WW2 conflict. Japanese almost never provided autographs to Western artists - as they saw most Western war art as celebratory of their defeat. I thought I might be an exception, considering my long-standing relationships with many of them. 

They've been extremely supportive of my work, and I in turn remain sensitive of their feelings about the portrayal of war - which is why I don't do violence in my Japanese pieces. 

- Ron Cole


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Ron


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2007)

Really cool artworks You have made.
Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the board from down under! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site Ron, you have made some real impressive artwork mate!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Ron: Welcome to the forum.... cool artwork !

Charles


----------



## Haztoys (Oct 29, 2007)

As an artist (trying to be lol) my self.. Your a smart man it do the Japaness paintings..Untaped market.. And Its a group of men who need what your doing ..No ones realy painting about them ...very cool looks great hats off to you.


----------



## DBII (Oct 29, 2007)

Amazing work. I think Moonlight Sortie, Judy and Defense of Homeland are the best. I wish I had a place to hang them.

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi and welcome the forum mate.....and awesome work!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## v2 (Oct 29, 2007)

8)


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2007)

I must say those are some of the best pieces of art I have ever seen! Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2007)

Some lovely work there, welcome to the forums.


----------



## ColesAircraft (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for a warm welcoming! I'm producing new work all of the time, as I try to be the hardest working aviation artist in the business (I do this full time). I'm always looking for input, suggestions, desired topics, and even rebuke. 

I've got two prints coming signed from Japan: a "Claude" piece and a "Betty" print. I'm also working on a B-25 and F4U-5N. 

Thanks again!

Ron Cole

index


----------



## Heinz (Oct 31, 2007)

welcome mate.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 31, 2007)

ColesAircraft said:


> I'm new to the aviation art scene, though I've been a professional architectural renderer/artist for many years.



Not R.J Coles who drew this Gloster by any chance? Just a coincidence?
It's going back to 1972.


----------



## ColesAircraft (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting! But I was three years old in 1972. 

Thanks!

- Ron


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 31, 2007)

I like how you capture the mood in many scenes... it's much more than just a portrayal of warbirds.. very dynamic and thought provoking.

I have a Robert Taylor... I'd consider one of these but I'm trying to downsize my possessions!

.


----------



## DBII (Oct 31, 2007)

I am a medium bomber guy. May I ask what you are planing for the B25? I would guess the Air Apaches. I would like to suggest one of the 13th AF's birds. They do not get much press. I enjoy looking at your work. If I ever find a house, I will order one. 

DBII


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ooo. Can't wait for the Corsair!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 31, 2007)

DBII said:


> If I ever find a house, I will order one.
> 
> DBII



Here is a freakn awesome house!

Clovis Home Sale

     

.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool artwork. I love the Ju-87 picture!


----------



## DBII (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice house but I think the drive to work would be a little much. Then again, I could always fly in.

DBII


----------



## ColesAircraft (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments! 

Regarding the B-25 piece in the works: I've got five aircraft on a Port Morseby taxiway from the front, with the lead aircraft veering slightly to its left. Challenging environment - early morning, sunrise just after a heavy thunderstorm (normal for New Guinea). Wet ground (some heavily distorted reflections of the aircraft). Sun-lit thunderheads in the background. Lots of water in the air - lit by landing lights on. 

I haven't thought about markings yet.

- Ron Cole


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2007)

Coles, you have some awesome artwork! Your perspective is great! I just told my pre-wife that for X-mas I want the Galland aurographed Emil! Great stuff!


----------



## Watanbe (Nov 2, 2007)

very very impressed with your art work!!!!


Also welcome to the forums can see you being very worthy addition!


----------



## DBII (Nov 2, 2007)

You are very talented. I love the way the light plays off of storm clouds when the sun breaks through. I cannot wait to see your B-25s

DBII


----------



## Rusker (Nov 4, 2007)

Impressive stuff!!

I also cannot wait to see the B25 picture. Please update us when that piece is finished. Going to have any B25 pilots sign that piece as well?


----------



## ColesAircraft (Oct 28, 2009)

Greetings!

Cole's Aircraft is back online at: index offering completely unique photo archives of WW2 aircraft in detail.

Also: Ron Cole's complete collection of aviation art - with new pieces being announced for November.

Please let me know what you think! It was a load of work!

- Ron Cole

[email protected]


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Ron, and welcome from me in Denmark.  *zaps off to ogle artwork* 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Pong (Oct 28, 2009)

Greetings from the Philippines Ron! In fact I've seen your work before while I was researching some aviation artists on the net and I really like your "Moonlight Sortie", looks very realistic. 

Anyway, welcome to the forums!

-Arlo


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello, ColesAircraft.
Frankly, I am surprised we have received such an able, famous and much talented artist like you here!
Your artworks are competitive to those of Norman Rockwell whom I respect. It's a big honor and I hope this is not a dream. Yes, OK, I am waking up.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 29, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome to the fold. That's some impressive artwork you have there.


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 29, 2009)

Very nice, Ron! Welcome to the site!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Ron and welcome from a fellow artist. I have to say, you have some beautiful work on show there!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## gepp (Nov 3, 2009)

g'day welcome ron awesome art


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome back, nice to see you have updated your gallery with more excellent artwork.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2009)

Amazing artwork. Welcome to the site.


----------

